# remington 700 50cal ml value



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So I don't know mich about muzzle loaders. a guy at work has a rem 700 50cal stainless camo'ed one is going to sell. it's been a safe queen and never taken put in the woods. what would be a fair offer for something like this.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

For what it's worth ..... it is gun broker
I would see what he's wanting and go from there
They don't appear to be break action , that I prefer


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Found couple on Armslist at $400-$500 range. 
Gunbroker has them $500-$750.
Also if you find out what 700 it is it would help there are usually letters after the 700


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

400.00

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Probably also need to find out the year. The BP 700 has been made since 1996. I think they came out with the Ultimate 700 in 2014, though I don’t know how much they differ. But there would obviously be a big difference in price between a 96 model and a 2021 model.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Yep...big difference in both rifle and price tag between the Remington BP 700 and the Remington Ultimate 700.

Have seen the stainless BP 700 go anywhere from $250-$350 without any ignition modification.
If the rifle is clean and has the Badger Ridge 209 ignition upgrade...then maybe in the $550-600.
As a rule they are very accurate.
With the Badger Ridge 209 ignition upgrade shooting Blackhorn 209 powder, mine will shoot right there at 200yds. with my Encore Pro Hunter. The ign. upgrade just turns a very flawed originally designed ignition system into a totally user friendly, easy to maintain tack driver. While on the subject of ignition upgrades to that rifle upgrading to the 209 ignition...don't waste your $ on the aftermarket, screw in 209 ign. replacement nipples. They do zero for the blow by issue and they aren't reliable when using Blackhorn 209 powder.

Make sure and check the bore for corrosion/pitting. Would really be nice if owner can disassemble bolt for inspection as well. BP safe queens can fool ya sometimes if the owner didn't thoroughly clean and oil before putting away.
Without the correct ignition modifications such as the above mentioned Badger Ridge 209 ignition modification...they have an extreme amount of blow by when fired and are a hassle to clean. This is the reason many of them turned into safe queens...guys found easier rifles to maintain.
Have to remove,disassemble bolt as well as clean the bore. With the blow by they have when stock...there's a lot of powder residue that enters the bolts assembly and if left uncleaned...can corrode everything(firing pin,spring, inside of bolt housing) on the inside of the bolt assembly. This is something you can't see unless bolt is disassembled.
Also...without ignition upgrade you won't be shooting any Blackhorn 209 powder as there's just to much blow by to ignite that powder.
Know that if bore checks out and you guys settle on a price, you'll have an additional $150+ in the Badger Ridge 209 ignition upgrade. But...IMO...very well worth it as again...you can use Blackhorn 209 powder, you will have zero blow by and your cleaning consist of no more effort than cleaning any other modern bolt action rifle without having to disassemble the bolt.
Hope this helps...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Thing about Gunbroker when checking for price, is you should always search completed auctions to get the true value. I can ask however much for anything but what I actually sell it for is or will be dfferent.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd offer $150, if you get it fine. Thats tops what it's worth to me.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Fastwater hit the nail on the head, there is a lot different between the new and old Remington ML.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I sold a .45 700ML about 8 years ago. I think that I got $250.00 out of it back then. The problem is that you can go buy a new .50 muzzleloader for the same amount that shoots just as well as the Remington, has a better trigger, and has a better ignition system. There are some guys who seek out the Remington 700ML to modify to their liking, so there is a small niche market for them.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

I had one around 2004 they had faulty firing pins had to buy replacement kit.
It would fire on second try. Was ok to sight in then it started.
Just check year of gun


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

The Remington 700 ML is a good starting platform to convert to a smokeless ML


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The only reason that they can fetch big money is people can convert them to smokeless powders.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Like others have said , mine turned into a safe queen because of the difficulties of cleaning it. But when I was using it I don’t think I ever missed with it. It was one of my lucky few 😀


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

I like the 700ml so much I have 2 ,blue 1 I bought back in. 97 and hunt with and a stainless one , what’s so hard about cleaning it , a screw to remove the bolt handle ? I like it better than my omega ,black diamond .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

JOE W said:


> I like the 700ml so much I have 2 ,blue 1 I bought back in. 97 and hunt with and a stainless one , what’s so hard about cleaning it , a screw to remove the bolt handle ? I like it better than my omega ,black diamond .


I like the 700ml too. Have one and love it.
There's a lot more to cleaning the bolt than taking the bolt retainer screw out.
It's Disassembling and cleaning the inside components of the bolt assy. that gets extremely cruded up even after just a few shots due to the ridiculous blow by from the breech plug.
It's about the flawed design of the ignition system creating excessive blow by resulting in extreme loss of down range velocity.
In short...the more blow by or loss of pressure there is at the breech...equals less velocity/energy going towards the projectile. The updated Badger Ridge 209 ign. modification eliminates all the blow by at the breech thus eliminating the inside of the bolt assy getting ate up and forcing all energy going behind the projectile.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I also had 2- Model 700 muzzleloaders ( a blued one & stainless one). They were very accurate and I shot quite a few deer with them. The problem I had was not knowing if they would go off or not? They ended up costing me a couple nice bucks and I got rid of them. Called Dan at the Log Cabin Shop in Lodi and asked if he would be interested in them if I were to trade on a different muzzleloader, when I told him the Remington 700, he said right away-“you’re having issues with the ignition” right? He said he would give $100 only toward purchase of another gun. He stated that I would be better off selling at a gun show which is what I did. I got $250 and that was about 12 yrs ago.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Kenlow1 , was that with a 209 primer ?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

JOE W said:


> Kenlow1 , was that with a 209 primer ?


Just to be clear...there's a huge difference between the 209 screw in adapter/nipples that enables the Rem700 to be able to shoot 209 primers but does NOT stop the blow by nor enables being able to reliably use Blackhorn 209 powder versus the Badger Ridge 209 conversion that allows the use of 209 primers, allows use of Blackhorn 209 and eliminates the awful blow by.

These screw in 209 nipples will not improve ignition or stop blow by:
















I've tried both the above before getting the Badger Ridge mod. done.
Also tried the aftermarket musket cap nipple.
None of them are any better than the stock #11 percussion cap nipple that came stock with the rifle...and all allow for the terrible blow by.

This is the Badger Ridge 209 conversion that totally seals ignition enabling reliable ignition of all black powder substitutes including Blackhorn 209 powder:

https://www.google.com/url?q=[URL]h...QtwJ6BAgAEAE&usg=AOvVaw2xTamN7gSpBQunQs8Tk4sd[/URL]


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Joe, I just used the #11 percussion caps.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

From the Dung Beetle school of gun dealing those are $350 to $400 guns. I wouldn’t pay that much for one. They are heavy because 700 action is no necessary for a ML. Same with the Ruger and Savage models.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

I liked the 209 primer it always goes bang, don’t miss that #11


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Bought one 97. Gun had great accuracy but ignition system was terrible. Would tear the entire bolt assembly apart every night after hunting if a shot was taken. Clean it and put it back together. Traded it pretty quickly there were a lot of advancement / options coming out at that time. I have tried quite a few.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I can tell you you will be hard pressed to find a more accurate muzzleloader. I wouldn't sell mine for $1000 if you get it shoot 100 grains of pyrodex pellets and 300 grain xtp mags. My gun will absolutely not shoot the 777 white hots accurately at all.


----------



## gemihur (Oct 8, 2019)

I agree with DHower08 that it is a fine muzzleloading rifle using Goex or Pyrodex because of the #11 cap ignition.
Very, very accurate and handles well in the field.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

gemihur said:


> I agree with DHower08 that it is a fine muzzleloading rifle using Goex or Pyrodex because of the #11 cap ignition.
> Very, very accurate and handles well in the field.


The only thing I have done is converted to 209 due to many many misfires with the #11 caps.


----------



## gemihur (Oct 8, 2019)

I did add a small disc of stainless steel to the base of the thrust cup to slightly extend it's 'throw'.
Worked like a charm. Pops a #11 every time now.
209's are nice, and definately reliable, but I use them on my Traditions, Encore, and Contenders.
My shootin' buddies share their concerns over brisance so I stick with 11's.


----------

